# caught a feral to help (long story)



## badbird (Aug 15, 2005)

ok so there is a huge flock of ferals near me that feed near the hot dog stand and nearby sidewalks. i noticed a bird with string or something all over its feet and I wanted to help out like others have done. I saw there were "pigeon traps" where you take a box and cut a flap out of the bottom and prop the box open with a ruler. then you pull the ruler away with string when your target is under the box top.

so, i staked out his area and threw seeds under the box as so the subject would notice it. unfortunately about 50 birds noticed it. they were all trying to feed on the seed---- but luckily i had success and got the birdie. however, I realized i had an extra but if I were to reopen the box they all would get loose. 

I took the box back to my apartment in the bathroom and opened it and about 6 pigeons flew out into my bathroom! they all flew to the shower rod like birds on a wire it was hilarious. i had to quickly catch each one except the one with string which was in the bathtub. I had no idea the box was that big and could hold all of them. I opened the window and let all of the birds I didn't need go.

I have the bird with the string here and it wasn't bad at all... I untied it and there doesn't to appear to be any damage too the foot at all!  I don't have a name for this bird but its staying here over night until I let it go. I had made a makeshift cage with an upside down laundry basket.

Later, I fed this bird after it warmed up and offered water. It seems very happy. I held the bird up in view of my pet bird* and both birds began cooing!!!! I've never heard my bird make those noises. I think they like each other. But, my bird has a crack in his beak I am taking care of so I didn't allow them near each other. Its neat my bird responded nicely to a bird across the room.

*I will likely let go the bird I caught to help out, but I wish I could keep him----or her. Because of the way my bird was cooing I'm thinking its a she! Has anybody ever wound up keeping a feral as a pet or is this frowned upon? *

*disclaimer: It was completely separate from my own pet bird and I cleaned the areas where the other bird(s) were properly.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

It would be best to let her go as soon as possible. She might have babies on a nest somewhere or she might be just heartbroken to be separated from her mate.

Reti


----------



## LondonPigeon (May 10, 2005)

thats why i woulddn't want to 'catch' pigeons

becuase im worried they'd have children and family, and it would be very cruel to take them away from their loved ones


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi badbird,

I'm sure the bird appreciated you helping to get the string off her/his foot. Give her or him a good nights sleep, some garlic, ACV in the water, and some breakfast and take her back to where you found her.

I'm sure it was wonderful to see Scooter's reaction, but get a domestic mate for him.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Well done!!!!! 

As Reti says, it is best to release it immediately now that you have established that you removed the thread before it did any permanent damage and the pigeon has had a good meal!

From your description those pigeons sound desperately hungry. You will probably find that if you scatter the seed over the pigeon that you want to catch the others will climb on top of it and you will be able to pick it up without difficulty.

Alternatively put a slit in top of the box before you trap the pigeons then you can pick out the ones that you don't need and let them go, or let all the remaining ones go once you have picked out the hurt pigeon.

Cynthia


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Badbird, I really got a chuckle out of your story. I can just see all those guys sitting on your shower rod and wondering where the heck they are.

Let her go, much as you would like to keep her. Get another that is nonreleasable.

Maggie


----------



## badbird (Aug 15, 2005)

i let her go this morning and she landed a few feet away and looked back as to say thanks  

i actually just saw her again on the building next door's roof!


----------



## phyll (Mar 15, 2004)

Good going, Badbird. Thanks for helping the poor pigeon. Glad it all worked out.

Phyll


----------

